
Ask HN: Our first employee decided to leave. What should we ask him? - merqurio
Our first employee decided to leave the company to keep pursuing his studies. We want to learn the most from his decision. What questions would you ask him? What do we have to keep in mind until his last day ?<p>Thanks !
======
rvpolyak
I would ask the following 1)what lead him to the decision of going back to
pursue his studies. I 2)What was his over all experience at your company
3)What he liked what he disliked. 4)What could you improve upon. 5)Ask about
the quality of training and mentorship he received. 6)Ask about how he feels
about your product or service. 7)Ask about his experience with co workers and
management.

Depending on his position ensure that all his files are saved on a server for
you to access after he goes. If he is working on any projects be sure to get a
status update on where he is are and what needs to be done. As for his last
day be sure to get any company issued property back.

~~~
merqurio
Thanks ! That's a nice start.

He came to learn and I'd love to show him somehow all he learned. It's a lot
and sometimes it's hard to explain it without perspective.

------
JSeymourATL
Ask him to create a detailed transition document for anyone else taking over
his projects. List out any helpful tools, tricks, processes to get the job
done.

Assuming that you need to back-fill this position, it might be worth asking
him a professional referral. Who do you know that would be an ideal match for
this role?

Finally, if he's amenable and there's good tonality-- a fair/favorable review
on Glassdoor.

------
bhu1st
Ask if he would like to join again when he is done with his studies and if you
can support him in any way during his endeavor.

~~~
merqurio
Sure ! Our doors will be open and we want to make everything as easy as
possible. We want him to leave with the best taste of the company.

